# Case 1594 ?



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a case 1594 with some blow by. Its a good tractor but I can see where the head gasket is starting to leak a bit on the left side. I am fixing it this week could this be the reason for the blow by.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I was taught that blow by is a piston /ring and liner problem .

How many hours what kind of oil or wrong oil, change interval all matter.

We had an old 300MF combine with slant six chrystler , we put some of that engine restore stuff in it stoped most of the blow by and cut oil use from a gallon a day to a quart. My thing is send oil sample out to find out what is going on.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

About the only way that I can think of that the head gasket would be causing the blowby issue is if there is a leak between the combustion chamber and an oil drain. I doubt that is the case if it is running smoothly. If you are pulling the head you could check the valves and guides. If you have a damaged or burned valve then pressure could be escaping back through the valve guides and into the crankcase side of the engine. I would say it is probably a ring wear issue.

How much blowby do you have? It is usual to have some on a diesel engine and you will especially notice it on engines that vent to atmoshere. Does it lessen when the engine gets warm? Do you have much oil consumption?

If its not bad you may just want to continue to run it as a tribute to Al Gore. Is that the David Brown engine that has the main bearing caps and oil pan all in one casting?


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

It has a good bit. But cant really tell it is using oil. I changed it about a month ago and have worked the 25acre hay field with a 14ft plow. And I check it every day and still in the low/high mark on the stick. I have put 30hr or so on it after the oil change. I will have to check the main bearing cap. Can I just wire the thermostarter up to a toggle to heat them up to help with cold starting? Someone rewired the switch and now it starts with a push button. Would like to just push a button or a toggle for 25-30 sec to heat them up.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

yarnammurt said:


> It has a good bit. But cant really tell it is using oil. I changed it about a month ago and have worked the 25acre hay field with a 14ft plow. And I check it every day and still in the low/high mark on the stick. I have put 30hr or so on it after the oil change. I will have to check the main bearing cap. Can I just wire the thermostarter up to a toggle to heat them up to help with cold starting? Someone rewired the switch and now it starts with a push button. Would like to just push a button or a toggle for 25-30 sec to heat them up.


We had a 6.9 diesel f250 with glow plugs on a toggle. It's a great way to prematurely ruin lots of glow plugs.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

I think the 1594 used the 6 cylinder David Brown engine. IIRC the 1896 and the 2096 used the 5.9 Cummins engine. I have never worked on one but I think there was "unconventional" design features with this engine. Seems like the block was horizontially cast- the oil pan was a structural part of the engine. Maybe someone here with more knowledge will chime in... I would do some research on it before tearing into it.


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

Its like the Cummins it has the 2 part head. And yes the oil pan is part of the block. I cant find any info on removing the heads, but need to get it done.


----------



## mshayfarm (Jul 17, 2011)

The David Brown engine can't take using starting fluid, not that you have. It breaks the compression rings and there fore blow by. If that's not it could be a valve problem. The engine has no sleeves and parts available at Case/IH if parts person smart enough to find them. I wish they still made them, best tractors I've ever owned.


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

I found a inline kit for right at $700 but it comes with sleeves. I don't know about the starting fluid. I have only had it 4 months or so. But it is a good tractor, and I got a good deal on it. I figured I could have it rebuilt for $2000 including parts.


----------

